# Raketa Questions



## big_c (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey guys, finally got my band for my Raketa and it looks great. The watch is very 'russian' if I must say but I love the thing. i've got kinda a bad cellphone pic that follows. First of, the city names around the outside are in russian, I love the way the language looks but anyone have any idea what they are??? Also, how do I use the outer dial with those cities on it to determine the date?

Thanks in advance

http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u100/ev...nt=d995664d.jpg


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

First off, the city names. If you google for "cyrillic alphabet" you should get a page up with three images at the top of the search results. Click on any of these to enlarge them and print them off if you like. Then you can work your way through the cities "translating" the cyrillic letters into English based letters - that should give you enough to guess the cities. :yes:

Next, the cities are there to give you an indication of time in different zones rather than dates. Find a city near you (in the same time zone) and line that city up with the correct time (hour hand) as it is now. Then in theory you can tell what time it is NOW in Paris or London or wherever by reading round the dial to where that is. So if it's twenty past three in "xyz", it's twenty past seven in "abc". Hope that explains it a bit :blink:

Enjoy the watch, I admit I like mine, the twenty four hour dial is different, but easy enough to read once you get used to the idea. :lol:

Finally, if you host a picture at photobucket, then if you click onto the button fourth from the right on the edit page, underneath where it says Fonts, and complete the box that comes up, your picture should appear right on the page without the link showing - something like this










but only if the page is NOT dynamic!


----------



## big_c (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow mel, that pretty much answered all of my questions and then some! Thanks bud. Will do to figure out the cities, it may take a bit to remember but well worth it. This is a great watch, the dial looks absolutely amazing and something completely different. Getting used to the 24 hour bit will take me some time. The only way I can describe the watch is very 'russian' its quite rugged and heavily built, there are some slight imperfections that add character as well. I bought the watch as I believe 1990's nos with papers, again in russian. Unique and quite cool.

Thanks again

Evan



mel said:


> First off, the city names. If you google for "cyrillic alphabet" you should get a page up with three images at the top of the search results. Click on any of these to enlarge them and print them off if you like. Then you can work your way through the cities "translating" the cyrillic letters into English based letters - that should give you enough to guess the cities. :yes:
> 
> Next, the cities are there to give you an indication of time in different zones rather than dates. Find a city near you (in the same time zone) and line that city up with the correct time (hour hand) as it is now. Then in theory you can tell what time it is NOW in Paris or London or wherever by reading round the dial to where that is. So if it's twenty past three in "xyz", it's twenty past seven in "abc". Hope that explains it a bit :blink:
> 
> ...


----------

